# أبحث عن أبحاث حو&#1604



## فيزيائية (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*أبحث عن أبحاث حول الطاقة الشمسية والخلاي&#1575*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبروك عليكم الشهر

لقد اطلعت على القسم وهو أكثر من رائع جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم الأمه

انا خريجة فيزياء وأود أن أكمل دراسة الماجستير في الخلايا الشمسية ولكن قبل ذلك أود أن اجري بعض البحوث على الخلايا الشمسيه فاتفقت مع أحد الاساتذه في الجامعه فطلب مني أن أبحث عن الأبحاث المتعلقة بهذا المجال وأن أجد آخر ما توصل إليه الباحثين فلم أجد أنا فعلا محتاجه لهذه الأبحاث.

وإني أعلم أن فيكم من لديه الخبره والمعلومات الكافيه لكي يفيدني فأنا أحاول بقدر المستطاع أن أتعلم وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

أهلا بكي أختي الكريمة

أتمنى أن تجدي طلبكي هنا في القسم ، كما وأتمنى وأن تستفيدي وتفيدي

أنصحك بالتالي:

1) لقد قامت الأخت المشرفة صناعة المعمار باعداد فهرس متكامل لمواضيع هذا القسم

وهذا سيسهل عملية بحثك عن المطلوب أتمنى أن تزوري الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24354

2) هناك مجموعة أبحاث مكثفة ويمستوى عالي جدا على الرابط التالي ومنها ما يتعلق بالطاقة

الشمسية أو PV أتمنى أن تزوريه ( قد يصعب عليك البحث فيه فعدد الأبحاث كبير )

إن لم تجدي فيه المطلوب سأحاول مساعدتك لاحقا.

http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/br...partment/e.html

3) لقد قمنا بإنزال دروس دورة عن الخلايا الشمسية أرجوا أن تراجعيها وروابطها موجودة بالفهرس

بالتوفيق أختي ونحن دوما في الخدمة


----------



## mahjas (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ الكريم مز محمد الكردي
اود اعلامكم ان الرابط المذكور اعلاه حول البحوث 
http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/br...partment/e.html

لم اتمكن من الدخول فيه بعد الدخول الى الموقع او ربما الموقع لايعمل حاليا ؟؟ لا ادري.
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mahjas (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتذر عن حصول خطاء املائي بظهور حرف ز بدل النقطة في اسم الاستاذ م. محمد الكردي وشكرا


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (11 نوفمبر 2011)

thanx every one about every information


----------

